# Things that make you go hmmmmm.....



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

So I was browsing the 'bay and stumbled across one of my old custom jobs from a few years ago. It's already at more than I originally sold it for....

290286540440

Then I did a specific search for "custom" and then clicked "completed listings" and found these two which were some of my even earlier works:

290284632935

290284633588

I don't mind if people sell stuff that I made - interests change, etc. - I don't even care if they make some money in the process - it's just very weird to me to see them get SO MUCH more! LOL!

P.S. Sorry for the lack of clickable links, but I kept screwing it up and I have supper cooking!!!


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

krazcustoms said:


> So I was browsing the 'bay and stumbled across one of my old custom jobs from a few years ago. It's already at more than I originally sold it for....
> 
> 290286540440
> 
> ...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...290284633588&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

Here this link above works. I have my Wife cooking our Dinner right now so, my hands are free. LOL

Bob...55 flame job = BIG BUCKS...zilla


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Hang loose and wait for the feedback to show up. Then you can probably see it was a big spender or a newbie.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey kraz! i can see why it fetched such a pretty price!


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Bob, how did you get the link down to a reasonable size? When I was trying to post it, it was two lines long and kept breaking.

I find it hard to believe that someone would pay that kind of money for that car - heck the window trim isn't even detailed (which is something I do nowadays)! Then again, that seller also sold a 'factory painted' white/flames Magnasonic '55 -loose - for $305 or something like that. All I know is that these buyers aren't around when I'm the one selling. I just cleared a batch tonight so if I ever get around to posting them I'll find out...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Since Bob isn't here, I'll beat him to the punch... Pick your link.. say on ebay... copy all of it except the http:// It's easier if you have two IE pages open at the same time, especially if you want to post more than one link... Use the advanced message page... At the top of the message window you'll see a smiley face. Right below it is the world, with a link of chain...click on that, and paste the link in. Some ebay auctions will not link with "item not supported" tail on it, some will. Check your link after posting to make sure it works. if it doesn't, edit the listing and trim off the =.. item not supported carp off the end and save.. Hope this helps.. By the way, the picture with the mountains...3 spaces to the right.. is for posting pictures. If you post alot of pics, get a photobucket account and you can upload any pictures into it. Do the same copy and paste thing there... But make sure the picture size is 640X480, or the one size above that or it'll be too big..:thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Since Bob isn't here, I'll beat him to the punch... Pick your link.. say on ebay... copy all of it except the http:// It's easier if you have two IE pages open at the same time, especially if you want to post more than one link... Use the advanced message page... At the top of the message window you'll see a smiley face. Right below it is the world, with a link of chain...click on that, and paste the link in. Some ebay auctions will not link with "item not supported" tail on it, some will. Check your link after posting to make sure it works. if it doesn't, edit the listing and trim off the =.. item not supported carp off the end and save.. Hope this helps.. By the way, the picture with the mountains...3 spaces to the right.. is for posting pictures. If you post alot of pics, get a photobucket account and you can upload any pictures into it. Do the same copy and paste thing there... But make sure the picture size is 640X480, or the one size above that or it'll be too big..:thumbsup:
> 
> UtherJoe


Thanks for the help, UtherJoe, but I'm not seeing the smiley face, world, link of chain, or the mountains at all. I'm obviously missing something - which is par for the course for me.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

When you post , look below the box you're typing in. There's a box that says go advanced. Click on it. The message box will be bigger, and have cool options like :thumbsup: and :drunk: and :hat:.. up above that box will be all the other goodies like different fonts and sizes.. about center will be the lil white smiley ..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*left click....right click....then copy...then paste....*



krazcustoms said:


> Bob, how did you get the link down to a reasonable size? When I was trying to post it, it was two lines long and kept breaking.


http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Slot-Car-196...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/aurora-tjet-cus...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/custom-Sherman-...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-AURORA-H...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

All I do is left click on the top of the page on my computer screen and then right click and copy. Come here and hit paste. No tricks for me...guess I'm lucky?

Bob...zilla


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

O.K. I had to edit my settings and now I can see all of those other options. The plain old 'copy and paste' method usually works fine, though, but for some reason the Ebay links that I'm copying are incredibly long. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

krazcustoms said:


> O.K. I had to edit my settings and now I can see all of those other options. The plain old 'copy and paste' method usually works fine, though, but for some reason the Ebay links that I'm copying are incredibly long. Thanks for the help.


wow, i love your custom jobs very nice work, shon:thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Really nice work, Kraz. I can paint ok, but your skills are AMAZING.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Kraz always had some quality pieces on the bay. I know, I could never bid high enough to win one.  
He had a BA Mustang listed that he had done up as a Shelby (i believe) and it was sweet looking. Just couldn't get the other bidders to stop.  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool cars Kraz :thumbsup::thumbsup: I liked that 55 very much!!! I'm like RR, I bid on it, but the other guys wouldn't stop bidding. I also like those modified paint jobs in your gallery. That's a lot of work, but they do look good!!! RM


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for all the great comments, guys. I'm in the process of re-assembling a batch that I just finished after more than a YEAR of not picking up the airbrush - painting 1:1 scale cars as a full time job kind of limits my incentive to want to play with paint when I get home but hanging out here has re-ignited that interest.

The only thing keeping me from starting my own 'garage' thread so far is that I feel like I now have to build a garage to display them in CURSE YOU HILLTOP for starting that trend!!! LOL!!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

krazcustoms said:


> Thanks for all the great comments, guys. I'm in the process of re-assembling a batch that I just finished after more than a YEAR of not picking up the airbrush - painting 1:1 scale cars as a full time job kind of limits my incentive to want to play with paint when I get home but hanging out here has re-ignited that interest.
> 
> The only thing keeping me from starting my own 'garage' thread so far is that I feel like I now have to build a garage to display them in CURSE YOU HILLTOP for starting that trend!!! LOL!!


Nah, your masterpieces don't need no stinkin Garage


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

krazcustoms said:


> *snip* CURSE YOU HILLTOP for starting that trend!!! LOL!!


That is funny....I built a shop and then Hot Glued all the pieces together. Bam it hit the floor and fell apart. I suggest either JB Weld or don't be a ButterFingers like me...doh

Bob...CURSE YOU HILLTOP now I have to start over again...zilla


----------

